# ABIT IS7 Driver Help! T_T



## DropofRed (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got a new ABIT IS7 mobo off Ebay. It has a built in ethernet connection but I can't seem to find the drivers for the Ethernet Controller. ABIT's official site doesn't even have the mobo listed anymore. Can someone please show me where I can get them?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

There were a few different versions of that board. The IS7, IS7-E2, -E2G, -G, -E. 
Do you know which one you have?

The Abit site has them but the used two different ones. Realtek and 3Com.

http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=69&download=driver

Click 478, then 865PE, then your board.


----------



## DropofRed (Oct 19, 2007)

mattlock said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF.
> 
> There were a few different versions of that board. The IS7, IS7-E2, -E2G, -G, -E.
> Do you know which one you have?
> ...


Thank you for the warm welcome and quick reply. Yes, I tried downloading the Ethernet port driver and then setting it up on my PC (where the motherboard is installed) but it didn't work. Is there a specific way I'm supposed to? Also the 3com driver is for LAN only but mine is an ethernet plug.,


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Which versions of the board do you have? LAN and Ethernet are the same they are both NICs (Network Interface Connections). If your board has the 3COM chip then it will not work with the Realtek drivers.


----------



## PokerOD (Jun 3, 2011)

DropofRed said:


> Just got a new ABIT IS7 mobo off Ebay. It has a built in ethernet connection but I can't seem to find the drivers for the Ethernet Controller. ABIT's official site doesn't even have the mobo listed anymore. Can someone please show me where I can get them?


Yours is probably 3COM. I had the same problem. There were two abit sites that listed drivers - luckily I found the one below. I flashed the board to the latest BIOS then loaded the correct driver from Abit - it worked:
Universal abit > Motherboard, Digital Speakers, iDome, AirPace, Multimedia

Good Luck!


----------

